# Official 9/9 Three Mile Kayak Bridge Bash Thread!



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Let's hear it guys. Post all your stories and pictures up here!

That was certainly a blast having everyone out there together. It seems like people had a tough time launching because everyone kept telling stories and talking about kayaks. I'm thinking a get together soon might help that.

There was around 9 of us in the plastic navy that headed out tonight in the slightly choppy conditions. I showed up a little late and by the time I made it out several people had already landed a few reds. The clear sky and bright moon once again made it a great night to be out.

I had made it out the night before and saw several tarpon rolling and busting baits, so I rigged and headed out tonight my full attention on them. I rolled out past everyone, heading to a fresh, non-fished light. I pitched my bait under the light, hopped it once, and was off to the races.

The fish made few short runs and then began towing me steadily down the bridge. After a few hundred yards it swung east and pulled me out in the bay, with still no visual conformation of what I'd hooked. The silver king finally showed off with four jumps and a head shake. By now I was over a mile from the bridge and was 25 minutes into the fight. I had the fish leadered for a few seconds before he took off again. I gave it another 10 minutes in an unsuccessful effort to get a picture. For the fishes sake and mine I made the call and popped him and made the long paddle back to the bridge. I gave the fish a quick eyeball boat side and put him at a 55in, probably going just at 70lbs.

Here's Chaps with Yaksquatch's future dinner:










The fellas back at the ramp showing some strong love for fishing:










Needless to say, it was a pretty awesome night, so, lets hear how the rest of you did.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

It was nice just to get out since I've been stuck inside working on my master's thesis and not fishing almost a month straight! Got a draft turned in to my major professor earlier this week so I took a little time off to join everyone.

Good to meet a couple new faces. And definitely good to have had safety in numbers since the bay was pretty bumpy. All I caught were white trash. But a few were decent fatty's so I kept some fish-sticks. 

Also, got to break in my newly re-vamped livewell. I meant to get out earlier and get pics of it but by time I actually pulled up, it was too dark for decent photography. I'll get a few tomorrow and post em up if ya'll want some inspiration for your own DIY project.

Alex


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i had a great time! nice to meet everyone. i fished with a couple other guys till 2am. i caught the 3 reds, 27 1/2 , 30, and a 36 incher. also we saw a nice size tripletail, but he wouldnt eat a doa


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

good times out there man it was fun meeting everyone and fishingn with everyone we needa do this again some time i landed a solid 21 in red myself


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Dang! Looks like it was a good get together. I didn't make it because my buddy I was taking fishing for the first time wanted to stay close by Sherman Cove and come in at dark. At least we caught a few. I'll post a pic of a nice 22" red I caught on topwater on a spook jr. Nice fight! Also caught a 13" spec and a croaker.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Good times guys. It was nice meeting some new people. I ended up with a slot red and a 36" beast, a bunch of white trout and sail cats. The bull red hit really hard and started heading to the pass so I initially had visions of a Tarpon, especially after talking to Taylor (PBTH). I haven't caught a big bull red in a while and I forgot how strong they are. Overall, it was a good night but the bite was tough. I didn't see much bait or fish breaking the surface. Josh (Jdkingfisher) had a good night and I'm sure he will post.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

got 5 reds total on the night and one touching 40in. the biggest one sprained the piss out of my wrist. paddleing and tore up wrists dont go well together. only saw two tarpon the whole night one being about 150+ pounds. super cool seeing everyone out there. definitely gonna have to organize something like that again. awesome job on the tarpon taylor, im glad to know i was the first one to hear the news:thumbup:


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Last night was awesome guys! I ended up with 5 reds 1 flounder and about 50,000 white trout to my surprise all of the reds except one was in slot smallest being 19" biggest being around 40" fought him for around a hour thought it was a tarpon cause he was pulling drag and me all over the bay! perfect night sloppy water stiff wind hard current but great fishing! Will post pics when I can get to a computer. Kinda makes me wanna go again tonight???

Chase


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

And roll call how many people was actully out there I counted 9 but there was way more than that I think!

Charr


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great reports guys and congrats on the poon Tyler. I may make it over there on Monday if this killer pompano bite dies here.

Good call on popping the tarpon off before he expired. The book is always better than the movie.


----------



## splitcoasts (Jul 13, 2011)

Fished with Chase from sundown to about 10 o'clock. He was kicking my butt until I borrowed a gulp from him. Ended up with 4 reds all upper slot. Fished tiger point this morning and got a handful of specs and one slot red. Lots of fun last night though.

Ben


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Told you Ben! Tiger point is a great place to fish!

Chase


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

It was great to get out fishing again after last weekend's weather and I was proud to be a part of the fishing flotilla that descended upon 3-mile bridge last night. 

Fishing started out slow for me, especially after being surrounded by people catching fish. Ardiemus caught this 22" spanish mackeral which was a welcome suprise. Thought maybe it was a juvie king, but after looking at the lateral line and the coloration on the dorsal fin determined it was a lunker spanish. 

Things picked up for me around 11pm with a 24" red. We continued to pick apart several lights catching many white trout, several more reds, and even had a shot at a tripletail (watching it try to eat that DOA made my night). I did see one tarpon at the very end of the night, but between the lack of sleep and battling the waves earlier, I was too slow to put a bait on it. 

Can't wait to do it again, the guys on this forum never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Well, while i think I was the only one to NOT catch a red, i did hook a Poon about 48" but lost em shortly after hookup. Here is Tmbr8's nice red.


----------

